# Investigative Report: Do Antibiotic Expiration Dates Matter?



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Here is an article about antibiotics expiration dates.

Should I Take an Expired Antibiotic?


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If you do not get a BUNCH of likes for this post, I will be upset..

great post


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

excellent information.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good info. Too Bad the published list does not include more antibiotics. All medications will degrade with time
A decade or so for amoxicillin is outstanding.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I get antibiotics amd they go right into the freezer along with my metformin, they are in the factory bottling not the pharmacy tubes.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Some last quite some time, others break down to chemicals that will do permanent liver damage. I would be very cautious of the latter.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Interesting read. Thanks for the post.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

mad trapper said:


> some last quite some time, others break down to chemicals that will do permanent liver damage. I would be very cautious of the latter.


i believe cyclosporin is one of these drugs.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Agreeing with Mad Trapper. From what a Doc told me many moons ago...old antibiotics are hard on the liver.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Tetracycline becomes toxic after it Expiration date. Only one I know of.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I always vac seal with the original label and put in my box. I was told that the lack of air and light would help the last longer. I don't know if this is true or not, no one ever gives me the same answer. I have been told my numerous people that I should never use Tetracycline from the date that it expires. 

I am fortunate or unfortunate depending on how you look at it that I have a condition that requires the use of antibiotics occasionally so my doctor never questions me when I ask for a refill. I ask for them every two - three months even if I don't need them so that I can have a supply of them. I try to use natural alternatives whenever possible.

A company will take the lowest expiration information of something that contains more than one ingredient and put that as the expiration date. So if the capsule degrades fastest that is what is listed as the official expiration date. Someone feel free to correct me if you feel that I have been misinformed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have mine stored in the freezer, amoxi, cipro, penn. Metformin and some others.
My logic is if we are in a shtf situation, with no medical treatment available,
you can, not use the stores and die, or use it and may die or survive.
I store each on a regular basis in their original unopened 100 tab bottles.
The newest would be used first not the oldest. The older would be saved for no other options and no social recovery.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> tetracycline becomes toxic after its expiration date. Only one i know of.


your right! I, in my old age or being tired put down the wrong one.
We all make mistakes.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Went to new doctor, I find out that one medication I take (and very expensive, $382 per month even with insurance) was prescribed at double the normal dosage. Not harmful for me, but dang, $191 a month too much. Geez, guess I check all my meds on the Internet from now on. However, it does allow me to build up a supply for when SHTF. The way I buy it, the factory sealed bottle comes with an oxygen absorber and expires in about 28 months.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

paraquack said:


> Tetracycline becomes toxic after it Expiration date. Only one I know of.


They re did the formula on Tetracycline and it is no longer toxic after the expiration date.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> They re did the formula on Tetracycline and it is no longer toxic after the expiration date.


I would love to see the evidence for this statement. Please share it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

PaulS said:


> I would love to see the evidence for this statement. Please share it.


Check out 



 around 4:26 time frame Dr. Alton briefly talks about it. I have read about it from a couple of other sources also but I do not remember where. If it bothers you, you can Google it. I'm not going to do your leg work.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is common procedure for the person making a statement to have evidence to reinforce his stand. It holds true in logic discussions as well as formal debate rules. 

Just so you know I don't use anything google - they are as socialist as the left side of the democratic party.


----------



## barterdoc (Sep 20, 2015)

As a practicing physician I can say first hand that this is a complicated question to answer. Some medicines expire more quickly than others. Some expire and taking them makes them less effective but not harmful. Other medications, when expired, can be extremely harmful. It can be helpful in many cases to vacuum seal and freeze it, but even that isn't always the right answer. If you have a medicine you want to figure out how to store long term feel free to ask me. But also think about asking the pharmacist at your local drug store. Those pharmacists have a PhD level education and can be quite helpful.


----------

